# Help with coyotes, please



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

My friend has a pair of coyotes setting up house under her shrubbery, despite the presence of her nearly 100lb. Anatolian Shepherd mix who chases them whenever he gets the chance. Does anyone have any suggestions for encouraging them to find a new homesite? Thanks!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

We've had a few coyotes around here. When they get that brave, to stay around humans, you might have to call animal control (if they will come humanely trap them).

My only other idea is to trim the shubbery so there is about an 18" gap at the bottom. Then they won't want to stay there.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Animal Control wouldn't take them and said she would have to call a private trapper, which she was reluctant to do because she was told the coyotes couldn't be relocated and would be euthanized. Trimming the shrubbery is a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Sounds to me like there is no fencing in place? Since the Anatolian chases them away, I am assuming the dog is kept indoors or in another part of the property most of the time because the area with the shruberry has no fencing. So an obvious suggestion is put fencing in place.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

She uses an electric fence--another argument for having a real one: the electric fence doesn't keep anything or anyone out.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Unfortunately it sounds like there really not to much that can be done if your friend doesn't want them trapped, They will grow braver and sounds like trouble is just around the corner.

What part if Illinois are they at, cause we have them but our guy's usually keep them far away


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe coyotes are in every county in Illinois. They seem to travel close to waterways, but it sounds like you have a pretty strong deterrent. Safety in numbers.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Colt 45?


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

Coyotes here are shot and killed as there pelts are sold to trappers (yes even in the year 2010). But I agree trim the bush's. If she doesn't want to do that, she could probably steak the tree around it and use some plastic snow fence to keep them out till they move on in there travels. 
I live in southern Ontario, and if coyotes start hanging around humans they are usually sick (here anyway) most coyotes will run away from most humans and pets. They carry rabies, distemper and many other illness's like ring worm and mange to name a few. 

Good luck!! and let us know what she has decided to do


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would call my local fish and game and see what they recommend.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

If you have a big dog, there's nothing to worry about with coyotes. They're just trying to survive with human encroachment everywhere. On the other hand, if you have cats, keep them as indoor cats if you want to still have a cat. But that's true if there are GSDs in the neighborhood too.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.illinoiswildlifecontrol.com/

http://www.co.kane.il.us/AnimalControl/CoexisitingWCoyotes.pdf

http://www.co.kane.il.us/AnimalControl/NuisanceRemoval.asp

There is a guy around St Charles, I think his business goes by Mr Z's or something like that. Kane County animal control used to use him. Maybe try him. I couldn ot find a website for him.


----------



## ImAti0n (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't you pee in a bag and poor it where they are living or get some other strong pee?

Coyotes wouldn't want to stay there if they smell a scent of a bigger animal?


----------



## Trigger06 (Jan 15, 2010)

If they keep coming back there when they've got a much bigger dog that chases them off... I doubt that will work.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Where I live, coyotes are a big nuisance, especially to our neighbor who has a sheep farm. He has had coyotes come right into his barn and kill sheep, and he ended up getting a permit from the State to eradicate coyotes on his property. We've found that once we started shooting at them, they moved on to other property around us and leave us alone.

Obviously, that's not much of a solution if you live in town or have close neighbors, but if you're in a rural area / no neighbors and it's legal to hunt them, you may want to consider it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to call your game warden, not animal control. Your game warden should be able to help you with either advice or trapping them.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

My advice is, OBVIOUSLY when they aren't home, trim the shrubs... Get a motion-sensing alarm and stick it out there... Knowing how big the area is would help. How big is the shrubbery patch?

http://www.fundwildlife.org/coexist/coyotes.html
"
Battery operated flashing lights, tape recorded human noises, scattered moth balls and ammonia-soaked rags strategically placed may deter coyotes from entering your property. "


Hot crushed peppers also deter dogs from my fence, I would think they would do the same with a 'yote.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh for crying out loud, people. Read the news, these varmints aren't looking for anything but their next meal. Wheather that's a rabbit, cat, small dog, or if they work in a group they can take out a good sized dog also. They are smart critters, they scavenge what they can, and kill what they have to. When they bite a kid or harrass a bigger animal, be it dog or human, you will then know what to do. Don't call for help take matters in your own hands. Safety first, is what I always say.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Coyotes fascinate me. 

As far as the repellants, artificial big cat (as in lion or even medium size cat as in cougar) urine or the real stuff manure from a zoo will probably give them pause. The trouble is the potential effect on your dogs. I used some deer repellant once to discourage squirrels from digging up newly planted bulbs. Barker the Elder was very upset. She laid down on that spot & I had to drag her away - She was PLANTED! Barker the Younger wasn't the least bit phased. No squirrels messed with those bulbs, though.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I HATE Coyotes, we are terrorized by these animals where I live and even though it's not legal to shoot them, everyone here does. I have lost cats, rabbits and a Chihuahua to these &[email protected] and now have a pellet gun that I use if they are anywhere near my fenceline, I actually had a pack harassing one of my weanling foals, now that I have 3 German Shepherds and the gun the coyotes are finally showing fear of me when I am out in my yard, but it's a constant war as I have 4 small terriers that they are constantly stalking from their side of the fence, they see me grab my gun though and they hit the road.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I LOVE Coyotes!
But not if they were killing my farm animals or pets.
I saw a noise thing (box that emits highpitched sounds), that only coyotes can hear & it makes their ears hurt, but Im sure your dogs would pick it up too. SO nevermind.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Look, if the 'yotes show open aggression to you, or another human, I'd suggest taking them out... Meaning give 'em a taste of metal. But I'd do my best to push them out before taking the only thing they have - their life. 

Or, get a some rubber bullets, they hurt like [heck] but won't kill, if you take all of the other steps, trimming their home so it's not secure, and scattering nasty smelling things, chasing them off ect...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Once they have babies they will defend them and two coyotes on a 100 lb dog will not be a happy ending.

If you rip up the shrubs, they will find another den, but make sure that there are not other alternatives around the property.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

(not responding to you MaryW just following the thread in general)
I think a number of people who have posted on this thread have an exaggerated fear and response to coyotes. Sure, just shoot every wild animal you don't like.
Especially if you have a sable GSD, you should be worried about neighbors shooting at coyotes since from a distance your dog can easily be mistaken for one. And even if you have a black and tan, a neighbor with a grudge can easily say, "oh, sorry, I thought it was a coyote."
Frankly to me the biggest danger to my dog are neighbors who shoot at animals (or put out poisons for wild animals). Much more dangerous than coyotes.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually I don't and would never put out poison primarily because I don't want innocent animals either stray dogs or wildlife eating it and dying, but I will shoot and kill a Coyote anywhere on my property, I have been harassed and lost too many precious pets to them to just act like they are just poor little wild critters,







, they are opportunistic killers who will not hesitate to kill a loved pet or even attack a child, I no longer play around with this fact, they are a dangerous nuisance and will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Coyotes kill horse 

Taylor Mitchell killed by coyotes 

Perhaps coyotes are increasing in aggression in a similar manner to the rattlesnake populations studied


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Alto Coyotes kill horse
> 
> Taylor Mitchell killed by coyotes
> 
> ...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I think a number of people who have posted on this thread have an exaggerated fear and response to coyotes. Sure, just shoot every wild animal you don't like.


I guess it depends on where you live and what your experience with coyotes are. We live next to a neighbor who has a sheep farm. The coyotes will go right into his barn to kill a sheep, or wait until they come out into the pasture in the morning and take one down then. They will come right out into the fields during the daytime, too - I have photos of them coming out. (I think I've shown some of them on this board before.)

This is not about "not liking" coyotes, this is about them directly threatening his livestock and livelihood. And it affects us, too, because the horses are out and we are right next door, and the coyotes cross our property to go kill on his.

Eradicating them here is condoned and permitted by the state, and that's what we do. If we can get a clear shot in a safe direction, we will take it. Once they are hunted, they tend to move along elsewhere.



> Quote:
> Especially if you have a sable GSD, you should be worried about neighbors shooting at coyotes since from a distance your dog can easily be mistaken for one. And even if you have a black and tan, a neighbor with a grudge can easily say, "oh, sorry, I thought it was a coyote."


Which would be a valid concern only if you let your dog roam the neighborhood unsupervised.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Exacty.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Ocean, it is for that reason (don't have a sable, but when she is in the trees it's hard to identify her) that I want to buy a colourful collar, or better yet some sort of jacket. I'm always with her but you never know if that one person who thinks she is something else sees us.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

http://californiacatchers.com/index.asp?ID=22

While we're talking about it... a few pics down shows the size of a coyote's teeth. And I'm sure anyone interested could learn a few things about 'yote hunting with dogs on there.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLovehttp://californiacatchers.com/index.asp?ID=22
> 
> While we're talking about it... a few pics down shows the size of a coyote's teeth. And I'm sure anyone interested could learn a few things about 'yote hunting with dogs on there.


This is stupid.
They are using dogs to hunt coyotes????


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Coyotes are adaptable. They adapt to even urban settings. We are not the only species that think we should be able to live any where and every where.

Flaming Gorge in Wyoming at dusk, Badlands area in South Dakota at dusk - you can hear the packs answer one anothers' howls. Large packs don't seem to live in urban settings but small ones do.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> This is stupid.
> They are using dogs to hunt coyotes????


Yep. Let the dogs maul them to death, if you can see - the intestines are hanging in some pics...


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

It's fun hunting them. They are smart and one has to be well hidden. Coyote calls work to draw them in. Since they will kill dogs and cats as well as deer on my property, they are shot. The neighbor backing up to my property lost 7 calves to coyotes last year alone.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLove
> They are using dogs to hunt coyotes????
> Yep. Let the dogs maul them to death, if you can see - the intestines are hanging in some pics...


No wonder you're into pit bulls. Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: duramax Don't call for help take matters in your own hands.


Which is all but impossible to do in IL (where the OP is) because of their gun laws.

I live in WI so it's not a problem for us. We have coyotes living in the field across the street from us. I never leave the little guys outside by themselves after dark.

Back when I had chicken and ducks I locked them up every night. I was more than willing to shoot the coyotes if they tried to take one of MY birds.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

MaryW, I have a blaze orange jacket that Kaylee wears when we're out after dark or in the woods. Her middle name is "coyote," and she really looks like one. I've heard multiple adults say to their friends when we're out "look at that girl with the coyote."

We have the beasts around here, but I haven't heard of them being extremely troublesome yet. Of course we also have some very stupid deer, so they're probably well enough fed on those.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

we have quite a few coyote packs around here, I like hearing them and see them occasionally on hikes)

Lots of missing cats, a peeve of mine, if you know there are coyotes or other cat eating critters, keep them inside!!! 

If they were killing my livestock, I'd probably do something to get rid of the problem, but otherwise, they have to survive as any other wild animal.

To deliberately kill any wild animal just for the fun of it, is pretty sick in my book.

When we woods walk, my "coyote" wears this,,


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereCoyotes are adaptable. They adapt to even urban settings.


Yes they do. We live in the garden district right outside providence. In order for them to get to my neighborhood, they'd have to walk through 10 miles of dense residential and city.

In providence and the surrounding cities, you have a HUGE yard if your house lot is 1/4 acre. The only woods are brambles by the seawall and a ravine that's maybe 200' x 75' (generous guess). The ravine is 2 blocks up from me, quite a few people over on that block say they've seen them come right up on their porch.

One day, the dogs and I were walking down the DENSE RESIDENTIAL road that ends at the ravine. We got about 200 feet from it and Morgan started alert barking - she was staring into the ravine. She's 8, I know my dog, she definitely saw something she did not like the look of. Hackles went up, standing up big and tall. She wouldn't do that if it was just some loose dog or a cat. 

I turned them around, Otto was his usual Mruufff? self but Morgan kept watching over her shoulder. Freaked me out, took a long time before I'd walk down that road again!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Ocean
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: APBTLove
> ...


I do suppose it's hard to see the look of contempt on my face while I type. I think anyone who lets their dog maul something to death is ridiculous. And no, I've pretty much spilled my own guts about everything bulldog I'm into, but it always turns heated when discussing my breed, so I try not to bring it up too much.

Although, if I get what you're saying, and I like seeing animals mauled, perhaps I should be into rat terriers, or other small terriers... Or sight hounds, or scent hounds, who all maul critters in their line of work... But no, I like the APBT because of their breeding and temperament, though I think less DA could be nice, but I can handle DA so I won't complain. 


Sorry to get off topic, but the comment was aimed at me...

To the OP, please do keep us updated, I hope the outcome is the little 'yotes find out it's not worth it and move on to a better place to make a den...


----------



## hecarleton (Aug 14, 2005)

We have coyotes around here and I greatly respect and admire God's Dog. They stay out where they belong and don't bother any one. But as for your friend, Anatolian Shepherds are big dogs and must leave some pretty big "piles" around. Maybe taking these piles and (you could add some GSD too) spreading it where they are setting up housekeeping may deter them.
Just a thought.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLove
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel R
> ...


Wow, thats awesome......?









Thats pretty dumb. If you let your dog go after something that could EASILY kill it, you shouldnt own a dog.
Seriously. A greyhound????
No chance against a coyote.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Greyhounds have been used for hunting for thousands of years. I'm not saying this is accurate or not, but according to this website, " *Greyhounds were imported to North America in large numbers from Ireland and England in the mid-1800s not to course or race, but to rid farms of a virtual epidemic of jackrabbits. Greyhounds also were used to hunt down coyotes who were killing livestock. * " Maybe they run in packs?

http://www.great-greyhound.org/history.htm


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestGreyhounds have been used for hunting for thousands of years. I'm not saying this is accurate or not, but according to this website, " *Greyhounds were imported to North America in large numbers from Ireland and England in the mid-1800s not to course or race, but to rid farms of a virtual epidemic of jackrabbits. Greyhounds also were used to hunt down coyotes who were killing livestock. * " Maybe they run in packs?
> 
> http://www.great-greyhound.org/history.htm


Very interesting post...Thanks! I wouldnt have guessed.

But I still wouldnt risk my dogs lives (trained, in packs etc)
when I could just shoot it....
IMHO


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Coyotes and actually no match for a well-bred and conditioned greyhound, those dogs are fierce... One of the bulldog forum members has a saluki. Sighthounds can be nasty...
http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?t=50381



Even Patterdales can kill 'yotes.. though I've always said a patterdale is just a smaller bulldog. 
http://diggindeepkennels.com/assets/coyote-8-30-09.jpg


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveCoyotes and actually no match for a well-bred and conditioned greyhound, those dogs are fierce... One of the bulldog forum members has a saluki. Sighthounds can be nasty...
> http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?t=50381
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS< but NO THANKS.
That last pic is of a puppy....
I dont think its right to train a dog to do that.
How do you know it wont go & kill someones pet..?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R[
> THANKS< but NO THANKS.
> That last pic is of a puppy....
> I dont think its right to train a dog to do that.
> How do you know it wont go & kill someones pet..?


the same way you know any other hunting dog won't kill someone's pet? you don't leave them running loose.
I don't know anyone who uses dogs to hunt coyotes, but I do know lots of them who run hogs. Dog of choice is the Pit bull and crosses of them. Many of the people who participate have farms and the dogs don't bother their livestock (even hogs)
It's like my dog knowing the difference between wild rabbits and the ones we keep as pets. Our bunnies can climb all over him, but he will kill any wild ones he catches.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, any responsible owner knows their hunting dog won't go kill someone's pet because it's secure.

Yep, the dogs normally used to catch hogs, the catch dogs, are APBT's, APBT mixed, curs (pit bull type dogs), Dogo's, American Bulldogs, & Catahoula bulldogs (catahoula, bulldog or some kind mix). Though labs, greyhounds and their mixes, as well as Jadg and patterdale terriers are used. The bay dogs are normally Catahoulas, and other hounds.... Though I've SEEN pretty much every working breed mixed in at some time. Good hog dog hunters are not worried about looks or pureness, they just want GOOD working dogs, that is one time I don't mind seeing mutts created, they have a job to do. 

Note, the hunters don't let their dogs maul the pig to death, the hunter gets in there and stabs it's heart.

Hog hunting is a lot like coyote hunting, though I'd say boars are doing far more damage than coyotes ever could. And the humans eat boars.


----------

